# Transformatori >  Vef 101 transformators - cik tas īsti jaudīgs?

## ROBERTTT

Cik īsti jaudīgs ir Vef 101 transformators? Ir doma uztaisīt mazu stereo stipreklīti uz LM1875 mikroshēmām cik īsti varētu jaudu izspiest ar vef 101 trafu.
Ņemot vērā ka Vef 101 jauda ir kautkur 2x10W, bet pieņemot ka LM1875 mikrene ir "efektīvāka" par vef 101 jaudas galu.

Bildes:
Pa kreisi RRR UKU 020 trafs, pa labi Vef 101 trafs.
[attachment=4:1vxhv5zb]1trafs.JPG[/attachment:1vxhv5zb]
[attachment=5:1vxhv5zb]2trafs.JPG[/attachment:1vxhv5zb]
[attachment=3:1vxhv5zb]3trafs.JPG[/attachment:1vxhv5zb]
[attachment=2:1vxhv5zb]4trafs.JPG[/attachment:1vxhv5zb]
[attachment=1:1vxhv5zb]5trafs.JPG[/attachment:1vxhv5zb]
[attachment=0:1vxhv5zb]6trafs.JPG[/attachment:1vxhv5zb]

----------


## moon

ja saudziigai lietoshanai, tad ar tadu trafu pilnigi pietiek es savu ampu uz LM1875 ar vel shakaku trafu baroju, bet nu esmu loti klusas muzikas cieniitaajs.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Pastipreklis domājams priekš S-30 skandām tātad vajadzētu no tā stipreklīša nu nomināli 15W(pieņemot ka S30 nominālā jauda ir 10W!) uz kanālu izspiest. Un neiet runa par klusu klausīšanos  ::  ja taisa tad taisa kārtīgi "ar rezervi".

----------


## moon

ja gribi ar rezervi tad nesiikumojies un liec normalu 100 W trafu un mirs

----------


## ROBERTTT

> ja gribi ar rezervi tad nesiikumojies un liec normalu 100 W trafu un mirs


 100W trafs priekš 30W ampa... nū nedomāju gan! Tur jau tā lieta priekš kam man jāskrien uz veikalu pēc jauna trafa ja man jau ir Vef 101 trafs!

----------


## moon

citiem tavaa vietaa ir jameklee vef 101 trafa specifikacija un jareikina vai derees prieksh tava ampa vai nee ??
uzreiz saku ka lm1875 nepatiik ne par voltu lielaaks baroshanas spriegums nekaa datasheetaa noraadiits.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> citiem tavaa vietaa ir jameklee vef 101 trafa specifikacija un jareikina vai derees prieksh tava ampa vai nee ??
> uzreiz saku ka lm1875 nepatiik ne par voltu lielaaks baroshanas spriegums nekaa datasheetaa noraadiits.


 Nekas nevienam nav jārēķina! Vienkārši kāds kas to zin varētu pastāstīt un viss.
Paldies par padomu, bet datašītā ir norādīts no 16V - 60V (tātad plus, mīnus 8V līdz plus, mīnus 30V DC). Ja pareizi atceros Vef 101 trafs dod plus, mīnus 20V DC.

Ā tikko apskatījos radiopagajiba.lv tur itkā norādīts ka patērējamā jauda no elektrotīkla ir 75W.. nez tā tas varētu būt? Tad jau sanāk ka oriģinālie vefiņa jaudas gali ir baigi neefektīvie.

----------


## Zigis

No transformtora nosaukuma var izlobīt watus, aiz burtiem 7 on tālāk nevaru salasīt, tā ka ap 70W varētu būt. 
Ko nozīmē neefektīvs? 
transformātoram jābūt 2-3 reizes lielākam par abu kanālu kopējo jaudu.
Tā ka tavam 30W stipreklim tā uz robežas vien būs, ja patīk skaļi klausīties, tad vispār švaki.

----------


## Jon

Kas tur ko brīnīties? Trafiņš ir no zināma produkta - VEF pastiprinātāja. VEFs, protams, visu lika ar kādu rezervi. Kad (senos laikos) forsēju šos pastiprinatājus, tika noplēsts lampiņas tinums un tā vietā pietīts (neizjaucot, caurverot) papildus barošanai (daži volti plecā). Rīks tika "gruzīts" līdz apm. 25 W kanālā (reālā mūzikas režīmā) un trafs nepārkarsa. Neviens neliedz ar tādu jaudu klausīties lielā skaļumā - tik jutīgākus skaļruņus vajag brūķēt. Pašam noliktavā vēl glabājas daži tieši gadījumam, ja istabai kāds čipamps ievajadzēsies.

----------


## defs

Pēc izskata trafam  kādi 40w,bet pašam Vef-101 pēc papīriem bija 10W uz kanālu nominālā jauda.Es domāju,ka tas trafs derēs.

----------


## Tārps

Ir tāda ĀBECEs patiesība - ja gribi kvalitatīvu skaņu izejā, tad akustikai jābūt par 1/3 lielākai jaudai, nekā stipreklim, citādi uz max tikai tāds pļerksteklis vien būs, ja ne tūdaļ, tad pēc laiciņa noteikti.

----------


## JDat

> Ir tāda ĀBECEs patiesība - ja gribi kvalitatīvu skaņu izejā, tad akustikai jābūt par 1/3 lielākai jaudai, nekā stipreklim, citādi uz max tikai tāds pļerksteklis vien būs, ja ne tūdaļ, tad pēc laiciņa noteikti.


 Nepiekrītu. Stiprekilim jābūt ar labu dinamiku, savādāk ātri sāks kropļot. Protams cita lieta ir cik skaļi utt.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Skaidrs, paldies kungi  ::  
Domju tas trafs derēs stipreklītim kurš darbinās pārīti S-30 skandas.

@ Tārps - var būt kautkā nepareizi izlasīju BET apsolūti nepiekrītu tam ko rakstīji. Jebkurā gadījumā pastiprinātājam ir jābūt nedaudz jaudīgākam par skandām! Teiksim skandu jauda 35W (AS90 kā manā avatarā  :: ) stiprekļa jauda 50W (Bark 001) un tas ir ideāls variants. Jo pastiprinātājam ir jāspēj maksimāli noslogot(ar nenošķeltu sinusoīdu!) skandas. Teiksim gadījumā kad skandas ir jaudīgākas par pastiprinātāju var diezgan vienkārši nosvilināt kādu skaļruni   ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> pastiprinātājam ir jāspēj maksimāli noslogot(ar nenošķeltu sinusoīdu!) skandas. Teiksim gadījumā kad skandas ir jaudīgākas par pastiprinātāju var diezgan vienkārši nosvilināt kādu skaļruni


 Jaunekli, atvēsini galvu! *Skaļrunis* (ne skandals) *ir tas, kurš slogo pastiprinātāju*, ne otrādi! Vai neesi ievērojis, ka skaļruņu jaudas uz tiem lielākoties tiek rakstītas pasūkājot pirkstu un izdomājot kādu apaļu, vēlams lielu, ciparu (tirgus!)? Ja zilonis nav uzkāpis uz ausīm un ar "taisnstūri" nezvetēsi pa skaļruņiem, diez vai ko nosvilināsi arī dažādās kombinācijās.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> pastiprinātājam ir jāspēj maksimāli noslogot(ar nenošķeltu sinusoīdu!) skandas. Teiksim gadījumā kad skandas ir jaudīgākas par pastiprinātāju var diezgan vienkārši nosvilināt kādu skaļruni  
> 
> 
>  *Skaļrunis* (ne skandals) *ir tas, kurš slogo pastiprinātāju*, ne otrādi! Ja zilonis nav uzkāpis uz ausīm un ar "taisnstūri" nezvetēsi pa skaļruņiem, diez vai ko nosvilināsi arī dažādās kombinācijās.


 Labi bišķi nepareizi izteicos par to slogošanu, bet domu saprati  :: 
Pēc taviem vārdiem doma bija tāda - *ar mazjaudīgāku pastūzi var vienkāršāk "ar taisnstūri pazvetēt" pa skaļtunīti * 
Un nē par laimi man nav "lācis uz ausīm uzkāpis" un es pat netaisos ar taisnstūri zvetēt skaļruņus  ::

----------


## ansius

pastiprinātāja sinusa jaudai ir jābūt vienādai ar skandas sinusu jaudu un problēmu nebūs, maksimāla iespējamā lietderība sasniegta. Ja pastiprinātājs ir pa jaudīgu - tumbas var tik pārslogotas, kas samazina skaņas kvalitāti, ja pastiprinātājs ir pa vāju tad tumbas saņem jau koropļotu skaņu un tas negatīvi atsaucas uz skaļruņu mūžu

----------


## Tārps

Nav jau obligāti ticēt uz vārda, bet paņem kādu īstas firmas(ne jau ķīnieti) mūsdienu vai pagājušo gadu iekārtu un izlasi, cik ir izejas jauda un cik akustiskā agregāta jauda ( tā , kas nāk komplektā). Pēdējā laikā briesmīgi daudz dīdžeju saradies ar apspaidītām ausīm.

----------


## ddff

Pastiprinaataju slogo skandals, nevis skalrunis (atskaitot gadiijumus, kad izmantojas aktiivais joslu filtrs un skandalaa nav pasiivo filtru). Taalaakaa matemaatika ir tik vienkarsha, ka var apsmieties. Nopietnie razhotaji savaam akustiskajaam sisteemaam noraada jaudu, kas saucas AES. Par sho teemu var un vajag palasiit AES 1984 specifikaaciju, bet iisos vaardos taa ir jauda, ko skalrunis speej iztureet 2 stundas (opcionaali 100 stundas, be tat to noraada speciaali) ja caur to atskano rozaa troksni ar "crest factor" 6 dB. Otra jauda, ko noraada akustiskajai sisteemai, saucas RMS vai Programme - parasti taa ir 1.5 ... 2x lielaaka par AES. Tas balstiits uz to, ka RMS tiek meeriits izmantojot muuzikas ierakstu, kam crest factor paarsniedz 10 dB. 
Rezultaataa ir taa, ka lai kvalitatiivi atskanotu piikus, muusu pastiprinaataajam ir jaavar nodroshinaat vairaak jaudas kaa RMS vai Programm noraadiitaa veertiiba. Bet signaaliem, kuru gaurms ir lielaaks par 10...20 ms nebuutu jaaparsniedz AES jauda.

ddff

----------


## defs

Kam tik ssarežģīti? Ņemam skaļruni rokās un skatamies,cik tādam nominalā jauda. Ja pastiprinātājam nominālā jauda lielāka,tad izvēlamies skaļruni,kuram arī nominālā jauda nav mazāka par pastiprinātāja nominālo jaudu. Cienītie forumieši,mēs jau nekad neklausāmies muzoni ar pīķa jaudu,kuru kāds izrēķinājis. Un tāpat ne vienmēr lietojam pastiprinātāju ar nominālo jaudu.Mēs visi ar potenciometru /vai kāds ar pulti/ noņemam nost skaļumu tik,lai skanētu pietiekami attiecigā brīdī.

----------


## ddff

Jaa, vispaar maajaas laikam tieshi taa arii dara. Mana darba specifika ir savaadaka - jaareekina cik daudz akustisko sisteemu buus jaadarbina, lai panaaktu veelamo rezultaatu. 

ddff

----------


## ROBERTTT

Visu cieņu ddff, bet te tiešām neiet runa par profesionālo koncertu apskaņošanas aparatūru tāpēc viss pamatā balstās uz nominālo jaudu  ::

----------


## JDat

ar ko tad mājas nominālā jauda atšķiras no koncerta nominālās jaudas (mēs nerunājam par PMPO, jeb tautā saukto ķīniešu jaudu)? tikai ar kārtu x10 un viss. fizika ta paliek tā pati. uzliec pastiprināntāju uz 100 W un skandus uz 100 W. viss ir forši kamēr neiezogās pīķis kurš paņem un uztaisa clipping.

Ir vecš teiciens: ar 1 kW pastiprinātāju var darbināt Radiotehnika S90 uz pilnu klapi un skandas nenodes, bet var arī ar u-101 nodedzināt 500 W skandas. Padomājiet kāpēc?

Un vispār... Ko jūs te tik traki ņematies ar tām jaudām. Nav jau Radioraidītājs, kuram jāsalāgo izeja un antena. Paņem (nopērk vai uzlodē) pastiprinātāju ar maziem kropļojumiem un klausās. Ne viens nedzen tev griezt pastiprinātāju līdz galam. Ja pastiprinātājam nepietiek dinamiskā diapazonā, tad ne kas neskanēs lai cik precīzi izvēlēsies jaudas. Ak jā stāsts iz dzīves. Veikalā stāv skanda: 500 W RMS 2000 W Peak. Kādas jaudas pastiprinātāju piekomplektēt klāt. Ja uzliek 500W pastiprinātāju un darbina uz pilnu kapi, tad švaki skan. Uzliec 1000 W pastiprinātāju un skan daudz labāk. Kāpēc? Noteikti ddff mani palabos un pastāstīs precīzāk kas tur notiek.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> bet var arī ar u-101 nodedzināt 500 W skandas. Padomājiet kāpēc?


 Dažus postus atpakaļ mēs ar Reineke Fuchs jau nonācām pie secinājuma ka *"ar taisnstūri labāk nevajag zvetēt pa skaļruņiem"*.  ::

----------


## ddff

Taisnstuurim ir crest factor 1, liidz ar ko buus daudz karstuma spolee. Ja AES ir pink noise ar crest 6 un tas noraadiits x W, tad siinuss, kam crest ir 3 buus AES/4 (3dB peec voltaazhas, bet jauda satur straavas kvadratu, taapeec 4x). Attieciigi taisnstuura impulsa pielaujamaa jauda buus AES/8. Jeb 100W skalrunim ap 12W. Shie lielumi tepretiski un atkariigi no skalruna razhotaaja. Ir labi, ja eksperimenta laikaa pie rokas ir pirometrs. Vai veel viens skalrunis.

ddff

----------


## Jon

Ar spoles silšanu (jaudas izdalīšanos tajā) nav visa bēda. Kustīgā sistēma bez spoles sastāv no difuzora, centrējošās šeibes ("zirnekļa") un piekares. Tam visam piemīt masa, kas taisnstūra gadījumā momentā jāpaātrina un momentā jānobremzē. Inerces un pārejas procesu dēļ (dažādas rezonanses) tas, protams, nav iespējams. Tāpēc pie pārslodzēm ar taisnstūri nabaga skaļrunis dabū trūkties - tas tiek *mehāniski* nežēlīgi plēsts un lauzts. Bet ko lai dara - Vovim Kargapoļcevam utml. meistariem arī priekš maizītes jāsanāk ...  ::

----------


## ddff

Jaa, arii mehaaniskie faktori ir no svara. ZF skalrunim tas var nebuut tik kritiski (un arii maz ir pastiprinaataju, kas pie lielas jaudas vareetu tiiru taisnstuuri nospeeleet), tachu AF skalruni, kam ir saameraa trausla materiaala membraanas (aluminijs, titans, berilijs) sabirst gabalos. Membraanas centrs paliek uz vietas, bet malas kopaa ar spoli lielaa aatrumaa dodas prom.

ddff

----------


## JDat

no recone pieredzes ir tā: taisnstūrī (smags clipping) izvelk spoli ārā no spraugas (daļēji), uz spoles izdalās tajā brīdī visvairāk siltums, jo pielikts max spriegums, un spole nedzesējas. Domāju ka tālākie negatīvie procesi pašiem skaidri. tais skaitā mehāniskie, kas saistīti ar inerci un raustīšanu. Kamēr ir sinus vai kaut kas mazāk sāpīgs (pink noise, mūzika) tikmēr spole labi dzesējas staigājot šķirbā starp magnētiem. Gan spolei, gan an zirneklim, gn membrānais tas patīk labāk, ne kā ekstrēmisms taisnstūra izskatā.

Pafilosofējot par lielām jaudām. ir 1 kW pastiprinātājs un S-90. Iedodam no tāda pastiprināta 50W uz skandām... Viss ir ok, kamēr normāla mūzika, bet pietiek iedot kaulu zāģi (dažiem DJ raksturīga mūzika) un pastiprinātājam ieejā ir taisnstūris (pati mūzika ir taisnstūris, nevis clipping elektronikā), rezultātā skandas dabū taisnstūri. Tālākais rezultāts ir skaidrs: ņemam ārā skaļruņus un remontējam... Secinājums: pie jaudas tomēr ir jāpiedomā.

Vispār kādreiz vajadzētu salasīties kopā un noskaidrod cik dB SPL ir "subjektīvi normāls" skaļums priekš aktīvajiem forumiešiem. Rad arī nebūtu problēmu sarēķināt jaudas, kuras nepieciešamas vidējam forumietim istabā lai kvalitatīvi klausītos un baudītu mūziku.

Un iesācējiem: skaļumu istabā nemēra pastiprinātāja jaudā. :]

----------


## ROBERTTT

Skaļumu mēra decibelos. 
Par kopā savākšanos laba ideja, bet kas uzņemsies to organizēt, un kā zināms visi aktīvie forumieši nav no Rīgas (Nu lab pats jau ar dzīvoju Rīgas rajonā  ::  ).

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai tad istabā kāds SPL decibelos ar' mēra? Kad brauksi ar Rolls-Royce, tevi maz interesēs, cik potenciālu kilovatu zem motora haubes - svarīgi, ka visos braukšanas režīmos pietiekami. Tāpat istabā - kritēriji ir: "var mazliet skaļāk", "pārāk skaļi", "pietiekami" priekš šā brīža komfortablas klausīšanās. Pat prātā nenāk nēsāties pa guļamistabu ar mērmikrofonu   ::  .

----------


## defs

Patiesībā skaļumu mājās vajag tikai tad,kad vēl neesi uzbūējis vai nopircis nevienu pastiprinātāju. Kad tas viss jau ir izmēģināts,tad gribas arī mieru un klusumu kādreiz...

----------


## osscar

domājams tas trafs mierīgi pietiek LM 1875.... nu jā un ar jaudu 10W pietiek mājās  ::  ja vien akustika nav ar 84db jūtību  ::  Tas pats Vefs neslikti kustina 90nieces 8 omīgās ar 89 db..... Jā varētu sarīkot DIY verķu klausīšanos - būtu interesants pasākums ar kādu dzērienu protams  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tak "Vefiņa" oriģinālie skaļruņi ir maķenīt tupāki par S-30 (mazs, slēgts, pamatīgi dempferēts tilpums). Un skanēja taču!

----------


## ddff

Man maajaas pietiek ar 500mW. Elementaara sheemina ar 2 burrbrown chipiem.


ddff

----------


## JDat

> Vai tad istabā kāds SPL decibelos ar' mēra? Kad brauksi ar Rolls-Royce, tevi maz interesēs, cik potenciālu kilovatu zem motora haubes - svarīgi, ka visos braukšanas režīmos pietiekami. Tāpat istabā - kritēriji ir: "var mazliet skaļāk", "pārāk skaļi", "pietiekami" priekš šā brīža komfortablas klausīšanās. Pat prātā nenāk nēsāties pa guļamistabu ar mērmikrofonu   .


 Mērmikrofonu spiediena mērīšanais nevajag. Mani vairāk interesē, cik dB ir klusa skaņa, cik pārāk slaļa, cik dB izmaiņas ir mazliet skaļāk utt.

----------


## ansius

> cik dB ir klusa skaņa, cik pārāk slaļa, cik dB izmaiņas ir mazliet skaļāk utt.


 tev takš kolēģis uz šiem jautājumiem ir spējīgs atbildēt ne?  :: 

par šiem tematiem pat latviešu valodā ir dažās grāmatas, piem. ka pašam ieskaņot un demonstrēt kinofilmu ir samērā daudz akustikas teorijas iekšā.

----------


## JDat

Es ta kaut ko zinu, bet tik un tā man nav skaidrs: par cik dB SPL mainās spiediens, kad vajag "bišku skaļāk". Tas bišku skaļāk ir subjektīvi. Tāpēc arī gribu saprast kas ir klusiņām, kas ir sāli un kas ir bišku skaļāk. Savādāk vis runā par skaļumiem pārāk subjektīvi.

----------


## Jon

Mazāk nācies ar SPL mērījumiem ņemties, bet darbā stundām līmeņa mērītāja "zaķīšus" vērot gan. Parasts mirstīgais neko īpaši nemana, ja izmaiņas ir par kādu decibelu vairāk/mazāk. Kādi 3 dB gan uzreiz jūtami, sevišķi ja izmaiņas lēcienveidīgas. Analogo magnetofonu laikos sovjetu lentām bija raksturīga pāris dB jutības nevienmērība (atsevišķām partijām ruļļa garumā) - un nekas, homo soveticus to pārdzīvoja   ::  . Vairāk jūtamas (subjektīvi) SPL izmaiņas, pārvietojoties pa auditoriju - gan atsevišķo izstarotāju virziendarbības dēļ, gan pateicoties neizbēgamiem stāvviļņiem telpā, gan telpas akustisko īpatnību dēļ.
Ja ieraksta dinamika nav sakompresēta, klusu klausoties, zūd smalkās "detaļas" klusajās vietās. Tāpēc, vismaz kvalitatīviem vērtējumiem, kādu 80 dB skaļumam jābūt gan. Un otrādi - ja zvetēs pārāk skaļi, ausis tiks "sistas ciet" un no mūzikas baudīšanas nekas nesanāks.

----------


## defs

Kaut kur lasiju,ka 10dB-dzirdes slieksnis-lapu čaboņa lēnā vējā. 60dB-cilvēka saruna normālā balsī, 120 dB-sivēna kvieciens turpat blakus,kas nozīmē sapju robežu ausīm. Kaut kādos noteikumos iedzīvotājiem teikts,ka pēc 23:00 troksnis nedrīkst pārsniegt 30dB daudzdzīvikļu majās,lai netraucētu /netraumētu/ kaimiņus. Nav tik sakidrs,ar ko nomērīt   ::

----------


## ddff

Es maajaas muuziku klausos ne skaljaak kaa 80 dBA. Bishkiit skaljaak manaa gadiijumaa ir +1 dB.... 2dB. Ja lietots alkohols, tad liidz +6dB (videeji 1 promile dod -3dB vaajinaajumu). Es (nedzeeris) ljoti labi saklausu 1dB liimenja atskiriibu.

Ja gribas nomeeriit, tad vajadziigs SPL meers- vai nu kaa dzelzis, vai aplikaacija  (uz dazhiem telefoniem eerti lietojams, man ir Audio Tools no Studio Six prieksh iPhone- precizitaate +/-2dB pret kalibreetu instrumentu).

Par skaluma normaam- eksistee MK noteikumi, varu aplaimot ja kaadam interesee. Iisi sakot norma ir 50 - 60dBA dienaa un 40 - 50dBA naktii pie daudzdzivoklu namiem. 30dBA ir klusaa guljamistabaa, kur neviens nekraac.

Ddff

----------


## JDat

Vispār vēl eksperimentāli jāizpēta tāda lieta kā Subjektīva skaļuma samazināšanas uz katriem 100 gramiem šņabja. Zinu ka ir sakarība starp izdzerto alkohola daudzumu un skaļuma samazināšanos, bet nezinu īsti kāda tā ir. Baumo ka 6dB uz katriem 100 gramiem.

----------


## ddff

Domaajams, ka alko daudzums buus individuaals katram laboratorijas darba veiceejam. Atkariibaa no rumpja izmeera un veel 100 faktoriem, promiles atshkirsies. Mani noverojumi ir kraati vairaak nekaa desmit gadus, pamataa dziivaas muuzikas koncertos, kur meeginaajumaa ir noreguleets muuzikjiem monitoru skalums, liidz koncertam paaris stundas laika, kuru grupa lietderiigi izmanto un tad peec 1. dziesmas prasa monitorus skalaak. Peec pievienotaa liimenja, grupas daliibnieku koordinaacijas un pudelu kolekcijas uz grimeetavas galda esmu nonaacis pie 3dB uz katru promili. Videejais LV raadiitaajs ir ap 2 promileem. To var redzeet peec +5 ... 6dB pievienotaa liimenja uz pults monitoru masteriem.
Pats esmu testeejis cik daudz vajadziigs iedzert, lai panaaktu taadu vaajinaajumu (zinaams, ka alko atslaabina muskulus, t.sk bungaadinjas spriegojoshos)- man sanaaca 0.7 Tulamore.

ddff

----------


## JDat

Vo, beidzot praktisks mērījums šai lietai. Vidējo mērījumu varētu noapaļot tā pat kā "auss līkni". Hvz kā pareizi latviski saucās. Albļu versija:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equal-loudness_contours Vajag kaut ko līdzīgu pēc alkohola lietošanas uztaisīt. Savādāk katrā nakošajā taimā blice prasa lai uzgriež skaļāk. Un vēl, svarīgi: Lai mērījuma veicējs neiespaidojas no mērāmā subjekta kamēr tiek veikti mērījumi.   ::

----------


## ansius

> Lai mērījuma veicējs neiespaidojas no mērāmā subjekta kamēr tiek veikti mērījumi.


 tas nebūs viegli, jo no pieredzes zinu, lielākā daļa vienkārši sevi nemāk dzirdēt monitoros. Klasiski kad grupa prasa kaut ko vairāk monitoros (un pēc tā kas skan austiņās tu toč zini ka viss ir ok, un skaļāk nedrīkst jo solists mikrofonu turēt nemāk, un tad sāk kaukt) pietiek pieliekties pie pults izlikties ka kaut ko pagrozi un paprasīt vai ir labāk. un kā pa brīnumu ļoti bieži atbilde atskan "O, tagad ir labi!"  ::   ::  viss ir saistīts at indivīda māku klausīties un nemētāt no sevis staru uz skatuves ar 2 x 4 x 12 ģitāru kabinetiem kurus absalūti ņefig nevajag. Mūs lv "mūziķi" saskatījušies ārzemju klipus stiepj uz skatuves tādus brīnumus ka tik nu tik. tik viņi nepamana ka ārzemju klipos neviens no stakiem nemaz pieslēgts nav  ::

----------


## abidox

tas trafs bez sekundāra pārtīšanas nevilks  vairāk  par tiem 10  W jo pārējā jauda paliek uz citiem tinumiem. traf jāpārtin un tad varēsi iegūt minētos 25 W protams ja nevajag pavisam nopietni gruzīt, tad ar tiem 10W pietiks atliektiem galiem

----------


## Gaija_5D

Es savam VEF-101 ieliku ТП-100-6 no kāda RRR ražojuma (S-70 tumbas). Lielāks spriegums arī sanāca. Kondensātorus arī pie reizes nomainīju 10000mkFx50V ieliku.
Jauda sinus abos kanālos vienlaicīgi uz 4omi 30+30W un 8omi 28+28W sanāca. 
Oriģinālais nav neko labs, mazliet švakāks, ja arī pietin klāt.

----------


## ansius

> Oriģinālais nav neko labs, mazliet švakāks, ja arī pietin klāt.


 transformātora jauda pamatā ir atkarīga no serdes resnuma/frekvences nevis no tā kāds tinums ir sekundaārajā pusē, jo tas tikai nosaka attiecību starp V *A = const jo vairāk kā primārais inducēt serdē pie noteiktās frekvences nevar sekundārajā dabūt nu nekādi, var dabūt tikai mazāk.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Var jau to trafiņu mazliet uzforsēt, patinot nost primāro tinumu. Tātad palielināsies miera strāva un magnetiskie izstarojumi (tas pastiprinātājā nav pārāk labi). Tā parasti Ķīniešu draugi parasti dara lai ieekonomētu materiālu.
Pašos pirmatnējos VEF-101 modeļos bija mazliet garāka serde (arī spoles karkass). Transformātoru serdes ražoja Novgorodā un VEFā visu pārējo montēja un tina.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Var jau to trafiņu mazliet uzforsēt, patinot nost primāro tinumu


 Patiesi ķīnisks piegājiens!   ::  
Bet patiesībā nekas nav jātin. Ja būsi ievērojis, trafiņš sarēķināts priekš 220 V AC. Eiropā jau kādu laiku standarts ir 230 V. Es dažkārt atļaujos rīkoties otrādi;  kādu ierīci palaižu vieglākā režīmā, to pārslēdzot uz britu spriegumu, t.i., 240 V.

----------


## Sempr0n

Cik atceros, tad VEF 101 Stereo shēmā bija iedrukāta 20V barošana, tā kā pēc filtrēšanas no tā _trafiņa_ tik arī varētu būt. Par amperiem gan nezinu. Bija jamam vēl tinumi, viens no viniem tikai 6,3V, lai ieslēgšanas lampiņu spīdinātu.

----------

